# Bathroom vanity top



## CodyS (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I figured I can't show you a piece of timber in one post and not show you what it looks like when worked.

So here is what I did on my first day of school holidays (other than sleep)

Started by sharpening and tuning my hand planes (re-establishing primary bevel, took a while on stones.)...

Started with this piece of timber

[attachment=3868]

and here's who I am dealing with  (poor guy hurt his foot  )

[attachment=3853]

Here is the top...

[attachment=3850]

[attachment=3851]

Here is the bottom after a bit of planing...

[attachment=3848]

[attachment=3849]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice work. Reminds me that my jointer is still disassembled - got to get it back together and make some shavings too. Is that going to house a sink or will it be a counter top?


----------



## CodyS (Apr 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice work. Reminds me that my jointer is still disassembled - got to get it back together and make some shavings too. Is that going to house a sink or will it be a counter top?



thanks, the sink will sit on top of this, though that remind's me... I probably have to drill a hole for the drain...

More pictures will be coming.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 5, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Looking sweet there Cody what kind of wood is that there
> Roy



All I know is it is a cedar. If anyone can enlighten me on what sort I would appreciate it!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 6, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. I think I will do a clear epoxy finish.

[attachment=3931]

[attachment=3932]

And here is a door I made a while ago (still needed sanding and painting), and then it turns out it needs an angle on it... so the carpenters started by cutting off a corner completely taking out 2 mortise and tenon joints (weakening the door). 

The were planning on screwing and dowelling it :stop:. I couldn't see that done to my work. So I made a big tenon on the length of the board and a matching mortice (though that is probably not the correct naming). They had cut it so the board to be added would be the right size... without the M&T joint. I will need to add some more on... 

[attachment=3933]

Roy, if you are reading/viewing this, YES that is pine and mdf and NO I did not get to choose materials :cray:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 6, 2012)

also note that I didn't have say in the amount of overhang :shout::cray:. It hurt me to cut that 600mm (24") board narrower...


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool stuff !


----------



## CodyS (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I ended up getting some decent pics...

[attachment=4063]


----------



## CodyS (Apr 14, 2012)

What dos one do in the event of finding a fly stuck in the epoxy? :shout:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What dos one do in the event of finding a fly stuck in the epoxy? :shout:
> ...



TOTALLY AGREED *'CHARACTER'*


----------



## brown down (Apr 15, 2012)

nice work, love working with hand planes! looks great cody


----------

